# Were Kobe's comments about Samaki Walker out of line?



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think they were...its demeaning in human terms and kills trust between players, which he obviously doesn't have. I like what coach said, "if a player says he is hurt in this league, than he is."


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What did he say to Walker?

Wasn't it something like Walker needed to play through his injury? Well, if it was...Kobe can say it, he is playing through about 3 injuries right now. The way things are going for the Lakers, they need all the big bodies they can get.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> What did he say to Walker?
> 
> Wasn't it something like Walker needed to play through his injury? Well, if it was...Kobe can say it, he is playing through about 3 injuries right now. The way things are going for the Lakers, they need all the big bodies they can get.


Consider that Walker's injury may be more severe than Kobe's?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Consider that Walker's injury may be more severe than Kobe's?


Yeah! Really. An injury prevents you from playing your game, it doesn't just "irritate" you and you can just forget about it. Players don't put up 40 points when they are "injured", but when they are "bothered by" something. IMO


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Kind of. When you hear reports that Wally and KG are about to kill each other in the lockeroom neither one of them tell the press what the other does wrong. They act like it's nothing. It seems there should be a code of ethics amongst players to keep stuff like that with the team. 

And what player in the league isn't playing with injuries here and there? Kobe isn't a martyr.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Kind of. When you hear reports that Wally and KG are about to kill each other in the lockeroom neither one of them tell the press what the other does wrong. They act like it's nothing. It seems there should be a code of ethics amongst players to keep stuff like that with the team.
> 
> And what player in the league isn't playing with injuries here and there? Kobe isn't a martyr.


Exactly.
Lizzy will you please start posting on the clips board  
OT - - Oh yeah I'll tell you which box we're in for the portland game when I find out, cause i'm going with a friends company this time (ABM) so i'm not sure where there box is. As soon as she asked me what I was doing on the 18th I said "goin to the clips game with you". :laugh: I can no longer work anymore today.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*> Were Kobe's comments about Samaki Walker out of line?*

Imho, "NO".


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The lakers need every player on the team to play if they can. I would imagine that Kobe feels Samaki is not putting forth his best effort to play through his injury, so he called him out.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> The lakers need every player on the team to play if they can. I would imagine that Kobe feels Samaki is not putting forth his best effort to play through his injury, so he called him out.


I think players like Kobe & TMac owe it to the team to speak out. TMac did when his team was not rebounding (he was leading the team in rebounds as a guard and we know that is just plain ridiculous!) or shooting straight and so did MJ, Bird, etc.

That is why I don't think Kobe was out of line - sometimes their teammates need to step up to the line!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

sorry..not about injuries friend. No wonder people hate him so much. He is a selfish...mean person for what he said. I'm sorry everyone isn't as talented as him.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

Anyone consider, that it would be selfish of Walker if he did play injured?... He wouldn't be helping at all, and may perhaps hurt the team more...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

How dare you! its all about KOBE. Did he rip on Shaq for being AWOL the first 10 games...NO! he was just picking on the role player...sick!:upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Does someone have a direct quote? I can't let myself believe that our little Kobe would say something like that. He is the ultimate team player and ambassador. Quote? Link?


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> How dare you! its all about KOBE. Did he rip on Shaq for being AWOL the first 10 games...NO! he was just picking on the role player...sick!:upset:


Who are you talkin' to? Me?... I agree with you, dude... Which is why it's wrong for Kobe to do that in public... Somethings have got to stay in the locker room...

All I'm defeding, is that Walker may be hurt and not fakin'... It seems to be the perception that his injury is less harmful than Kobe's ailing ways...

Can I see a direct quote, please?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

sorry, i was being sarcastic...like how dare the great Kobe be taken to task. I can't find the quote, but he got someones whine of the week. I can't remember who.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I refuse to believe that Kobe said this without a link!


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> sorry, i was being sarcastic...like how dare the great Kobe be taken to task. I can't find the quote, but he got someones whine of the week. I can't remember who.


It's all good... it's hard to tell in "type"...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Samaki Walker is a piece of crap, the sooner the Lakers get rid of him the better. I've been wanting them to get rid of him since early last year.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't be an apologist...he was wrong


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I think players like Kobe & TMac owe it to the team to speak out. TMac did when his team was not rebounding (he was leading the team in rebounds as a guard and we know that is just plain ridiculous!) or shooting straight and so did MJ, Bird, etc.
> ...


I think since a lot of people dont like Kobe, they dont want to see him step up and show these leadership qualities. It's hard for a lot of people to phathom Kobe being a leader on the Lakers since they have so much respect for Shaq.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

And there are also those who think he can do know wrong, but he can and did. I don't hate him..i voted for him as best Defensive player, this bothers me though.


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

I can see why someone would call out their teammate and try to get them to play but when the argument comes out that Bird, Jordan, and Kobe played through injuries I think it's kinda silly. I mean... those guys are stars. They have extra motivation. They know the fans are coming to see them. They know that they are needed to win. It's like extra gas in the engine. When you know you're that good you know you can still put up some points.. Lets see Kobe get thrown into Samaki's body and play through injuries and see how he likes it..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dawicked</b>!
> I can see why someone would call out their teammate and try to get them to play but when the argument comes out that Bird, Jordan, and Kobe played through injuries I think it's kinda silly. I mean... those guys are stars. They have extra motivation. They know the fans are coming to see them. They know that they are needed to win. It's like extra gas in the engine. When you know you're that good you know you can still put up some points.. Lets see Kobe get thrown into Samaki's body and play through injuries and see how he likes it..


I dont think you want to question the toughness, dedication, or work ethic of Kobe Bryant. He is playing through three injures right now. One of which is a bruised right lower leg that Phil Jackson fears "is more than meets the eye."
If Samaki were injured worse than Kobe it wouldn't make sense for Kobe to call him out for not playing, consider Kobe knows that Samaki's injures are just as bad. As the teams captain, what would you do?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

KOBE doesn't know! He is not him. Jackson believes him, why can't Kobe.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> KOBE doesn't know! He is not him. Jackson believes him, why can't Kobe.


if you've ever played team sports before you know that it is hard to put forth your all when you feel like a teammate is not. that's all I see happenings.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Its also hard to play with someone who questions your veracity. Who is to say Kobe isn't playing up his injuries? Samaki can't say that because he doesn't know and he would be shipped out. Its not an even playing field. I just think questioning another TEAMates injuries in public is off limits.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Its also hard to play with someone who questions your veracity. Who is to say Kobe isn't playing up his injuries? Samaki can't say that because he doesn't know and he would be shipped out. Its not an even playing field. I just think questioning another TEAMates injuries in public is off limits.


I get your point, but it is Kobe's job to do what he is doing. Maybe he should not have pointed fingers. In the case that Samaki really can not play, Kobe is out of line. However, If Samaki is not working hard enough to get himself back into playimg shape, if Kobe sees Samaki toying around at practice instead of rehabing, or he is cleared to play and doesn't then I agree with Kobe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If Jordan said that it would show what a great "leader" he is. And how his "winning attitude" and "competitivness" is rubbing off on his teamates.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> If Jordan said that it would show what a great "leader" he is. And how his "winning attitude" and "competitivness" is rubbing off on his teamates.


:yes: exactly


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Whats the difference between Kobe and Jordan?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Whats the difference between Kobe and Jordan?


three rings, double digit scoring titles, Many MVP's, Defensive Player of the Year Honors, etc, etc.....and all against a much tougher league back then too, and all WITHOUT SHAQ (who is personally responsible for ALL THREE of Kobe's rings).....

Kobe may catch him in rings though, but the MJ comparisons really need to stop.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I think since a lot of people dont like Kobe, they dont want to see him step up and show these leadership qualities. It's hard for a lot of people to phathom Kobe being a leader on the Lakers since they have so much respect for Shaq.


So basically if you were at work and yes basketball is their JOB, and its 5 other employees and you arent doing something properly or just not getting it or working hard as the others, its ok for your team leader to say what he has to say to you but says it out loud so everyone can hear when that is something that should be kept between you 2


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> three rings, double digit scoring titles, Many MVP's, Defensive Player of the Year Honors, etc, etc.....and all against a much tougher league back then too, and all WITHOUT SHAQ (who is personally responsible for ALL THREE of Kobe's rings).....
> ...



i meant, why do they think People are more likely to be critical of Kobe than Jordan?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So basically if you were at work and yes basketball is their JOB, and its 5 other employees and you arent doing something properly or just not getting it or working hard as the others, its ok for your team leader to say what he has to say to you but says it out loud so everyone can hear when that is something that should be kept between you 2


Whose to say he didnt confront Samaki about it before he went to the media. Regardless it is more effective to speak out loud than 2 be quiet about it. Like one poster said, if this were MJ *(and MJ has called his teammates out in public, plenty of times)* everyone would be talking about how great a team leader he is for doing so. 
hate on Playa!


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Ok, Kobe's comments were out of line, and thats a fact.

First, Samaki Walker was injured enough to be put on the IR. That was a management decision, not his. After being put on the IR, he cannot come back until 5 games have elapsed, which is why he wasnt playing yesterday against the Grizzlies.

There are certain things that should be kept away from the media. Telling the media that another player is slacking off is NOT being a leader, all it is doing is creating hostility towards that person. We already know that Kobe Bryant is not the most socially appreciated player on the Lakers Roster. He has said it himself that he would prefer to be by himself rather than around the team. In this case, If Kobe can question Samaki one on one, fine. They can deal with that. But now, The media is asking Samaki "why arent you playing? are you ready to play? kobe said that you arent working hard enough...." and that is wrong. Even Phil said that his comments were out of line!!!!!

Kobe is reaching around for every excuse he can find right now. Fox and Phil said it straight when they said that they were not quite ready to win yet. The mindframe and the shape of the team was not in championship mode just yet. And they said they need to change that, which is correct.

Kobe needs to realize that calling people out, especially ones who cannot play regardless of whether they are healthy or not (the IR, etc.), is not cool for either his publicity or his team. If i was Samaki i would be calling out kobe for his "injuries" or other dirt he has on him, but obviously, Samaki is higher than that and has kept his head.

Kobe needs to vent that frustration on the basketball court, not on the media.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> three rings, double digit scoring titles, Many MVP's, Defensive Player of the Year Honors, etc, etc.....and all against a much tougher league back then too, and all WITHOUT SHAQ (who is personally responsible for ALL THREE of Kobe's rings).....
> ...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Whose to say he didnt confront Samaki about it before he went to the media. Regardless it is more effective to speak out loud than 2 be quiet about it. Like one poster said, if this were MJ *(and MJ has called his teammates out in public, plenty of times)* everyone would be talking about how great a team leader he is for doing so.
> hate on Playa!


you never answered my question. So its ok for a coworker or manager to blast on you in public?????


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

The greatest leaders like Bird, Magic, and especially Jordan were more critical of their teamates than Kobe was with Walker. So if you're looking at Kobe as mean, then the other three were malicious. I wouldn't look at it as spite.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> you never answered my question. So its ok for a coworker or manager to blast on you in public?????


<b>If </b>Kobe did this in public and it wasn't "leaked" by someone - then I would say he was wrong.

In answer to your question - It is NOT okay for a coworker or manager to blast anyone in public. This is always done in private or at their review time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i don't remember them ripping on injured players....just bad play. (jordan, bird, Magic)


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> The greatest leaders like Bird, Magic, and especially Jordan were more critical of their teamates than Kobe was with Walker. So if you're looking at Kobe as mean, then the other three were malicious. I wouldn't look at it as spite.


One thing I do know about Bird is that he did not "single" out any one player (from his book and from reading about how he called the "team" out during the playoffs in '84), but addressed the team as a "whole". I cannot remember if MJ ever went public<b>( IF indeed Kobe did go public) </b> on any "one" player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> <b>If </b>Kobe did this in public and it wasn't "leaked" by someone - then I would say he was wrong.
> ...


This is the point I am trying to make. Whether I am a KOBE fan or Laker fan or whatever fan what KOBE or anyother player to speak on a particular teammate in public is wrong. We are humans first and foremost and Kobe is not above Samaki in any way shape or form as a human being


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Was this a "public" call out by Kobe?*

And if it was public, then he was wrong. 

<b>Now what?</b> We have decided a verdict in this case and Kobe is guilty and so therefore we cannot enjoy his awesome game anymore?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see a direct quote, please?



Here's a link from the LA Times:

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...580.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that link leads to the sign in page for member at the LAtimes.com

is there another link where we can read the story.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*humans LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> We are humans first and foremost and Kobe is not above Samaki in any way shape or form as a human being


He is as a basketball player, plus he is Samaki's captain.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: humans LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> He is as a basketball player, plus he is Samaki's captain.


If you honestly think that makes it ok then something is wrong. NO one man is above another PERIOD.

I guess KOBE could diss you whenever he felt like it and it would be ok with you


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: humans LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> If you honestly think that makes it ok then something is wrong. NO one man is above another PERIOD.
> ...


he could if I was Samaki Walker!

would you have a problem with it if MJ did it?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: humans LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> he could if I was Samaki Walker!
> ...


YES I WOULD. See there is a code of ethics people live by. To blast on someone in front of their peers and or in public is plain and simple WRONG. If it happened to you, you would not feel this way


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I suppose I would, but if it happened to me and I knew I've been bull hitting. I'd understand why


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I suppose I would, but if it happened to me and I knew I've been bull hitting. I'd understand why


You win


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i don't remember them ripping on injured players....just bad play. (jordan, bird, Magic)


You must not have watched them that much. Even so, criticism was criticism, and those three were the harshest. Especially Michael. That didn't mean he hated them, it was simply competitive nature. He wanted them to raise their level of game. Jordan even hit some of his teamates. Most of the leaders nowadays criticize constructively. The point is, if anyone thinks what Kobe said was bad, then apparently you have witnessed what other great players have said in the past. The only comments nowadays that've truly crossed the line were by Bonzi Wells, and his ethnic slurs.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Raptor Fan 42</b>!
> 
> The only comments nowadays that've truly crossed the line were by Bonzi Wells, and his ethnic slurs.


What did Bonzi say? I didn't hear about it?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You win


No you win....... just kidding nuff said.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> No you win....... just kidding nuff said.



No, I win Even though I dislike Kobe, being team captain allows you to make statements that will motivate your team. Kobe had the right idea, but maybe he went about wrong


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe ought to criticize more often they're my team and I wish Walker would step up . He's been a disappointment since he's been there so I have no problem with Kobe dogging him. Hell Vince Carter got dogged and everybody sided with the criticism and said he was maybe soft now people are coming to the defense of Walker because Kobe's the critic. MJ, Magic, Bird and other greats often rip teammates in the media and in private. MJ has done it this year its not a big deal.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm starting to believe this arguement is about nothing... I can not find this quote anywhere.... Can anyone who has seen it, please copy and paste or find an actual link that does work?....

On top of what others say, one has to excercise some sensitivity towards such things... Not everyone will respond to criticism (public for that matter) as the teammates of Bird, Magic and Jordan... I'm sure not all of them (teammates) were please that these guys (MJ, MJ, LB) did.... I forgot who mentioned about callin' guys out for poor/lackadaisical play, but to call out a dude for fakin' an injury, or to downplay an injury is just not cool.... You can call him anything you want behind close doors, but something of this nature should surely be avoided in public... That be like me tellin' to run harder on a broken leg...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> I'm starting to believe this arguement is about nothing... I can not find this quote anywhere.... Can anyone who has seen it, please copy and paste or find an actual link that does work?....


the link does work its in the L.A. Times


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> the link does work its in the L.A. Times


It asks me to sign up or soemthing dude.... You got a sign in name i can use?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JaK</b>!
> 
> 
> It asks me to sign up or soemthing dude.... You got a sign in name i can use?


Walker Is 'Hurt' by Bryant Remarks
_
_	
_ -- Two days after Kobe Bryant said he had hoped his teammates would play through their injuries as he plays through his, Samaki Walker, from the injured list, said he had been "hurt" by Bryant's presumptions.
"It's painful, because that's a character shot," Walker said. "When you attack somebody's character, that's the worst thing you can do."
Walker has been on the injured list since Tuesday because of a strained lower back he suffered in a game against the Milwaukee Bucks two days earlier. Walker was walking gingerly and receiving daily treatment when, after the Lakers' loss in Orlando, Bryant intimated that Walker should have been playing.
"I understand Samaki has some back problems and he's hurting, but he's not hurting any more than I am," Bryant had said. "I'm out there playing my butt off every single night. Hurt. Bad ankle. Can't walk. Don't matter. I'm out there playing. They should be out there playing as well.

Here is a little taste of arrogant Kobe Bryant.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Thanks Clip show

Another thing that people are not pointing out is that Walker was put on the Injured Reserve by MANAGEMENT!!!!!!

once you are on the IR, you cannot come off for 5 games. If management and team doctors felt that Samaki could not play, then who is Kobe to doubt their decision? Its like taking freezing shots before every single game: do you do it? on one hand, you can play. on the other, you may make your injuries worse.

If Kobe goes down one day on his "bad ankle" and makes it a "reconstructed bad ankle" it will totally be his fault. If i am a professional athlete that is NOT making 10 milllion dollars a year (like Samaki) i am not about to go take some risks with my health. The fact that Kobe does is kinda wierd to me.... 

maybe when shaqs at full strength he'll take some time off and really get that ankle/bruised leg/whatever-the-hell-he-has-next fixed before playoffs. I'm skeptical already cause injured players dont score 45 points.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> Thanks Clip show
> 
> Another thing that people are not pointing out is that Walker was put on the Injured Reserve by MANAGEMENT!!!!!!
> ...


I agree dude... 

But I think you just set your self up for some avid Kobe lovers to come to his defense, in sayin' how good he really is even with all his injuries... 

Do you hear them?... They're coming.....


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

(Hogey braces himself for their arrival and breaks out his brand new Flame-Deflector 3000.... :naughty: :fire: :rocket: )


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq is upset now and is calling for trades...i don't see where they can get any value. They will Sink or swim with this team.


----------

